# Reds...



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Shooting redfish footage today with Capt Brent Juarez and Coastline Marines Cole Starr.... Working slicks for giant reds....awesome. Will post pic later. Doubles on 30 inch reds


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Here are some pics*

If you want to know how to catch these reds in Galveston Bay Give Brent a Call... not only will he put you on them.. but he will teach you how to do it on your own.

Capt Brent Juarez
713-582-5665

And, if you need any aluminum work, Give Cole a call with Coastline Marine. Coastline Custom Aluminum Works took over tops and towers and hired all their welders, benders, and craftsmen. I got the since that Cole takes pride in taking care of their clients so give them a call if you need anything done. They also sell Shallow Sport boats.. which is an awesome combo with a tower.

Cole Starr, Coastline Marine
281.291.0101


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*More Killer Pics*

Update on Capt Brent Number...

*the 713 was temporary..*

call him at

*832-414-1410*


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*More Redfish ****...;-)*

More redfish **** ;-)

Check out the custom marbling on the one upper right... that was a really cool scar...


----------

